# B12 injections?



## musclepump (Jan 21, 2006)

Has anyone done B12 injections? IBE sells it but I'm not completely clear on the purpose of injecting it. And is it intramuscular or into adispose tissue?


----------



## redman12 (Jan 21, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Has anyone done B12 injections? IBE sells it but I'm not completely clear on the purpose of injecting it. And is it intramuscular or into adispose tissue?



Yes i have. I found them very positive. I saw a direct increase in energy and appetite. I did mine intramuscularly


----------



## musclepump (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the note.

Anyone else also tried it?


----------



## GFR (Jan 21, 2006)

Tough uses it


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2006)

redman12 said:
			
		

> Yes i have. I found them very positive. I saw a direct *increase in energy and appetite*. I did mine intramuscularly


       Same here.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Same here.



You injected yourself..


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 21, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Has anyone done B12 injections? IBE sells it but I'm not completely clear on the purpose of injecting it. And is it intramuscular or into adispose tissue?



These injections benefit hard-core athletes and do high intensity and lengthy workouts.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 21, 2006)

So Tough... min0... personal opinions?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You injected yourself..


No, I had a friend poke me but that was almost 20 years ago.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> So Tough... min0... personal opinions?


If I can remember well it seem to give me a boost in the energy department.


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 22, 2006)

ummmmmmmm we dont trust ninja bitches


ahaha
anyways....... they aren't illegal are they? its definetly not a steroid (of course) but injecting is kinda different than most oral supplements
if they aren't illegal, anybody know a link to them? i kinda want to look into that.... sounds interesting


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> ummmmmmmm we dont trust ninja bitches
> 
> 
> ahaha
> ...


 
Not illegal in the slightest. www.ibenutrition.com


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> If I can remember well it seem to give me a boost in the energy department.


 
And you inject in the same areas, intramuscularly, that you would AAS?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

I only used it twice.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

*Signs, symptoms, and health problems associated with vitamin B12 deficiency*

Source---http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/vitaminb12.asp





> Characteristic _signs, symptoms, and health problems associated with B12 deficiency_ include anemia, fatigue, weakness, constipation, loss of appetite, and weight loss [1,3,12].
> Deficiency also can lead to neurological changes such as numbness and tingling in the hands and feet [7,13].
> Additional symptoms of B12 deficiency are difficulty in maintaining balance, depression, confusion, dementia, poor memory, and soreness of the mouth or tongue [14].
> Signs of vitamin B12 deficiency in infancy include failure to thrive, movement disorders, delayed development, and megaloblastic anemia [15].
> ...


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm not deficient, but I've heard about benefits in taking the injections anyways.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I'm not deficient, but I've heard about benefits in taking the injections anyways.


You can't go wrong with them, I got it for free so I took advantage.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You can't go wrong with them, I got it for free so I took advantage.


 
Any particular reason you quit using B12 injections? Wasn't worth the cost or... didn't work well enough...? Thanks for the info min0.


----------



## topolo (Jan 22, 2006)

how often should one do them? and at what dosage?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

None at all, in fact I was thinking about taking it again but I need to find out where and how much it costs.


----------



## Hlanderr (Jan 22, 2006)

are the effects similiar in oral supplementation?
im not a fan of stickin needles around..... but maybe


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> None at all, in fact I was thinking about taking it again but I need to find out where and how much it costs.


 
1000mcg/ML at IBE: $20 - 30 ML


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

How many shots can I get from that?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 22, 2006)

min0's really a closet juicer...


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How many shots can I get from that?


 
Well... what doses did you use last time? Want to go with more, less...?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

From MayoClinic: 

There is some evidence that intramuscular injections of 5mg of vitamin B12 given twice per week might improve the general well being and happiness of patients complaining of tiredness or fatigue. However, fatigue has many potential causes.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

This was so long ago....I can't remember.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> From MayoClinic:
> 
> There is some evidence that intramuscular injections of 5mg of vitamin B12 given twice per week might improve the general well being and happiness of patients complaining of tiredness or fatigue. However, fatigue has many potential causes.


I do remember my friend telling me they used these shots on alcoholics to boost thier immune system.


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 22, 2006)

The sublingual B12 is absorbed about 80% as well.  IMHO, B12 isn't nearly as benificial as B6, choline, inositol or folic acid.  I think people like B12 because you can feel it's effects so quickly.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> The sublingual B12 is absorbed about 80% as well. IMHO, B12 isn't nearly as benificial as B6, choline, inositol or folic acid. I think people like B12 because you can feel it's effects so quickly.


 
It's cheap, safe and effective... I think I'll go with intramuscular shots.

Anyone have a suggestion on the gauge for it?


----------

